# iMac G5 qui ne démarre plus.



## imacg5mortel (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour.

Les iMac g5 sont connus pour leur problèmes récurrents de carte mère, d'alimentation etc...

Le mien commence depuis quelques jours à s'éteindre brusquement , sans que la machine ne soit en surchauffe, sans emballement des ventilos, et redemarre de suite sans problèmes.

Mais depuis hier, il s'éteint tout juste quelques secondes après démarrage, et ne réussit à démarrer qu'une fois sur 10.

Quand j'ouvre l'iMac pour regarder les 3 diodes, la 1ère correspondant à l'alim reste allumée même quand l'iMac s'éteint 

Je crois que l'alimentation me lache, mais j'ai un doute :

* Comment savoir que la carte mère elle marche correctement et qu'elle n'est pas en cause?
* Ou trouver des alimentations pas chère?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Avril 2010)

Ton iMac s'eteint juste après le boing de démarrage ? 

C'est l'alim. J'ai eu le même problème.

Je te déconseille d'aller chez BricoMac c'est 179

Faut voir les petites annonces (ebay,price,leboncoin,macgé...)


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Parfois c'est juste après.

Parfois c'est variable, de quelques minutes à quelques heures après démarrage.

L'alim est facile à remplacer, mais vu son prix ça serait dommage de la prendre si elle n'est pas l'unique responsable.

Comment pouvoir trancher entre alimentation et autre cause?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Avril 2010)

Oui, des fois tu as le temps d'aller sur le bureau, des fois pas.

C'est bien elle qui est en cause, j'ai au exactement le même problème sur mon iMac G5 (Que je regrette d'avoir vendu au passage)


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Avril 2010)

On peut acheter des Alim sur Ebay US?

Ou le voltage est différent?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que le materiel Apple est prévu pour fonctionner sur 110/230V et 50/60Hz. Si ce n'est pas le cas, faudra acheter un adaptateur.

Est ce qu'un des vétérans du forum pour confirmer ... Ou pas ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (23 Avril 2010)

Je viens de trouver que l'alimentation de l'iMac g5 Rev B, il y a deux versions : 
-Une européenne, acceptant 110-220 Volt.
-Une américaine n'acceptant que 110 Volt.

Je suis à la recherche d'une alimentation européenne mais j'ai du mal à en trouver sur le net : qui peut m'aider?

Sinon je n'arrive pas à trancher de façon définitive entre Carte Mère et Alimentation!
Y-a-t-il un critère qui différencie les deux pannes à coup sur (L'iMac démarre en ce moment, tout marche à merveille mais il s'éteint de façon aléatoire et sans aucun rapport avec la chaleur).

Merci d'avance pour l'aide


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2010)

Cout de l'alim sur mon ancien iMac G5 (pour le même problème que tu as décrit) : une centaine d'euros chez mon concess', sans la main d'oeuvre.


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Avril 2010)

Tu pourrais m'indiquer quel est ton concessionnaire?
Il peut vendre l'alim seule vu que je peux la monter tout seul?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Avril 2010)

Il y en a une à vendre (faut contacter pour savoir si elle est toujours dispo) en haute savoie sur leboncoin .. une alim d'iMac G5 17" fr


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Tu pourrais m'indiquer quel est ton concessionnaire?


Je t'ai répondu en mp


----------

